# spider solitaire



## zd (2. Feb 2005)

Hi,
ich habe einen clon von spider solitaire (von winXP) geschrieben.
es ist komplett spielbar, paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, z.B. counter für züge und entsprechende highscores,
ausserdem kann man nur mit einer farbe (herz) spielen.

http://cs.fhm.edu/~ifw03064/spiderV1a.zip

was haltet ihr davon?

das ist einer meiner ersten versuche mit "selber zeichnen", ein problem gibts bei den karten, die ein bild anzeigen (Bube, Dame, König):
manchmal werden die bilder erst nach dem ersten repaint angezeigt, die herzen und die werte werden aber schon vorher gezeichnet.
in der paintComponent methode der karte werden erst die herzen und der wert der karte gezeichnet, danach wird das bild mit g2d.drawImage(imgKoenig, 10,10,null); hinzugefügt. 
das image wird so erzeugt: Image imgKoenig = getToolkit().getImage("img/herzkoenig.png");
hat wer eine idee, woran das liegen könnte?

mfg

edit: aktuelle version: http://www.cs.fhm.edu/~ifw03064/spiderV3.zip


----------



## DP (2. Feb 2005)

wenn du das teil noch netzwerkfähig machst, bekommste von mir ne kiste bier


----------



## zd (2. Feb 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du das teil noch netzwerkfähig machst, bekommste von mir ne kiste bier


das wäre machbar, aber wie willste solitair im multiplayer spielen?  ???:L


----------



## DP (2. Feb 2005)

ja alle das gleiche spiel und wer erster fertig ist, hat gewonnen 

aber es geht ausschliesslich um den spider


----------



## zd (2. Feb 2005)

hehe naja mal schaun, wenn ich mal ne weile nix zu tun hab und das bedürfnis nach ner kiste bier hab...


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2005)

zd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe naja mal schaun, wenn ich mal ne weile nix zu tun hab und das bedürfnis nach ner kiste bier hab...


heißt das, dass du manchmal kein bedürfnis nach ner kiste bier hast?


----------



## zd (2. Feb 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> heißt das, dass du manchmal kein bedürfnis nach ner kiste bier hast?


jo das kommt vor, aber wenns mich überkommt hätt ich grad noch ca ne halbe kiste


----------



## DP (2. Feb 2005)

komm gibt gas. ich kaufe das spiel für nen fuffi


----------



## EagleEye (2. Feb 2005)

is wirklich gut das spiel respekt


----------



## zd (2. Feb 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> komm gibt gas. ich kaufe das spiel für nen fuffi


mh mal schaun, vermutlich wird das auf arbeit weiterbenutzt, aber evtl. komm ich drauf zurück (mal schaun was chef sagt) 

@EagleEye: danke 

kann mal wer mit einem langsameren system sagen wies bei ihm/ihr läuft?
ich habs bis jetzt nur auf einem athlon xp1800+ mit 512ddr mit jdk 1.4 und 1.5 unter linux getestet.
kommen langsamere rechner noch mit dem kartenzeichnen mit?


----------



## Core (2. Feb 2005)

das spiel läuft auf meinem P2 400 mit 128 MB RAM und JDK 1.5 sauber.
Tolles spiel


----------



## Reality (2. Feb 2005)

Hm







LG


----------



## zd (2. Feb 2005)

@ core: gut zu wissen, danke 

@reality:
hast du ausm menü über neues spiel neugestartet?
ich glaub beim resetten der karten ist noch der wurm drin, werd mir das demnächst nochmal vornehmen.


----------



## Reality (3. Feb 2005)

Ja, habe ich.

LG


----------



## zd (3. Feb 2005)

ok der bug ist behoben.
http://cs.fhm.edu/~ifw03064/spiderV1a.zip


----------



## DP (3. Feb 2005)

kannst du den source freistellen? wäre klasse


----------



## amlug (3. Feb 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kannst du den source freistellen? wäre klasse



Fände ich auch.

Amlug.


----------



## bambi (3. Feb 2005)

:lol: haben-will :lol:


----------



## Stefan1200 (3. Feb 2005)

zd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist einer meiner ersten versuche mit "selber zeichnen", ein problem gibts bei den karten, die ein bild anzeigen (Bube, Dame, König):
> manchmal werden die bilder erst nach dem ersten repaint angezeigt, die herzen und die werte werden aber schon vorher gezeichnet.
> in der paintComponent methode der karte werden erst die herzen und der wert der karte gezeichnet, danach wird das bild mit g2d.drawImage(imgKoenig, 10,10,null); hinzugefügt.
> das image wird so erzeugt: Image imgKoenig = getToolkit().getImage("img/herzkoenig.png");
> hat wer eine idee, woran das liegen könnte?



Vielleicht wird das Bild nicht schnell genug in den Speicher geladen? Nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## zd (3. Feb 2005)

evtl., wenn dann erst wenn es fertig ist.
der code ist momentan noch extrem "dreckig", keine mvc trennung usw.

ausserdem muss ich das erst mit meinem chef absprechen, das wird wahrscheinlich kommerziell weitergenutzt.
das ganze war mehr ein versuch, ob man kartenspiele so realisieren kann, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. 
wir programmieren in der arbeit atm ein java-applet chatportal mit vielen kleinen multiplayer spielen (dame, backgammon, schiffeversenken usw.) die user spielen können.
demnächst wollten wir mal das thema kartenspiele angehn 

aber kann durchaus sein, dass das ganze am ende unter eine open source lizenz gesetzt wird 

@stefan: gut möglich, was tu ich am besten dagegen? 
muss ich ein BufferedImage verwenden? oder einen timer der paar millisec wartet?

mfg


----------



## DP (3. Feb 2005)

jou, vielleicht lässt dein cheffe was springen und hier finden sich ein paar gebeutelte studis, die euch für einen hungerlohn unterstützen


----------



## zd (3. Feb 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jou, vielleicht lässt dein cheffe was springen und hier finden sich ein paar gebeutelte studis, die euch für einen hungerlohn unterstützen


sind wir nicht alle gebeutelte studis


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2005)

zd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @stefan: gut möglich, was tu ich am besten dagegen?
> muss ich ein BufferedImage verwenden? oder einen timer der paar millisec wartet?


hast du's schonmal mit mediatracker versucht?


----------



## zd (3. Feb 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast du's schonmal mit mediatracker versucht?


nein, hab ich noch nie verwendet. werde ich mir mal anschaun, thx.


----------



## zd (6. Feb 2005)

habe eine neue version: http://www.cs.fhm.edu/~ifw03064/spiderV2.zip
neuerungen:
- karten hintergrund für verdeckte karten (vorerst noch geklaut, aber ich guck, dass ich wen find der mir da eigene gfx macht  )
- zug-counter und dementsprechende highscores

mfg


----------



## zd (8. Feb 2005)

nochmal ein kleines update: http://www.cs.fhm.edu/~ifw03064/spiderV3.zip
man kann jetzt alle 3 schwierigkeitsstufen spielen.
ausserdem scheint das mit dem mediatracker zu funzen, die bilder werden jetzt immer korrekt geladen. 

mfg


----------



## DP (8. Feb 2005)

na also. jetzt noch den multiplayer und jut ist 

*respekt*


----------

